# Choctawhatchee river catfish.



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

We had trouble finding crickets this morning for bait since everyone was sold out so we had to settle for worms. Put in a curry ferry and started bream fishing for bait at about 8. We were now having trouble getting bait. Moved around to a couple spots just trying to get some bream to use for flathead bait. I was beginning to think we weren't even gonna get to try the flathead bite, but we lucked on a few bream. Hit our hole at about 10 am and we caught 2 blues and 1 flathead and another one hung us up. The blues weighed 12 and 15 and the flathead weighed 8. We fished until we ran out of bait at about 12. Unfortunately we only got to bring home the flathead bc of stringer malfunction lol :whistling: Who says you can't catch flatheads during the day. Water temp was 69


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice catch. How big were the bream you were using? carolina rig?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

We were using whatever we could catch. It doesn't really matter what size the bream are though, some people swear that the bigger the bait the bigger the fish, but that's a load of bull. We had some bait that was maybe hand size and smaller. Carolina rig it was :thumbsup:


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats again. Thats a nice looking blue. What was the water depth? Structure?


----------



## ess5566 (Dec 13, 2010)

NIce Catch


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Good work, I hear there is some good blue catfishing over there, maybe one day ill get a chance to make it to the Choctawhatchee, you can get them in the day time for sure but by far night fishing is the way to go for the big boys and the big numbers like 15 or more in a night of rod n reel fishing


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Depth 18' Structure nasty


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

is that inches or feet?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

18 feet.


----------

